# Wie kann ich in Tabellen Blättern?



## kenzo1977 (26. Jan 2004)

Hallo

Wollte mal fragen wie ich es anstelle das ich in Tabellen blättern kann?? Ich habe Tabellen die ewig lang sind und wollte dem User immer nur 10 Zeilen zeigen und wenn er einen vor und zurück button betätigt immer die nächsten oder letzten 10 Zeilen! Es wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Ich würd auch jemandem was dafür bezahlen wenn er mir so einen Script erstellt wo ich nur die Tabellen austauchen muss. Hier ist mal ein Beispiel das ich zufällig bei e-bay entdeckt habe. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=28605&item=2454805559


Das wird ja für die meisten hier kein Problem sein oder?? 

Wenn mir das einer macht zahle ich ihm einen fairen Preis.

Gruß Kenzo


----------



## hephaistos (26. Jan 2004)

allgemeine frage, passend zum thema:
   ist ebay mit java gemacht?


----------



## bygones (26. Jan 2004)

nicht mit java - mit javascript


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Jan 2004)

@kenzo1977: meinst du vielleicht auch javascript


----------

